# 2011 GT-R Leaks



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

> The 2011 JDM GT-R is in the final stages of pre-launch preparation and we’ve received tips from sources close to Nissan regarding the final look of the new GT-R. Above you can see many of the GT-Rs new cosmetic external updates that we’ve already noticed while pouring over spy shots from Nurburgring. It’s finally confirmed though that the new GT-R will feature LED driving lights/daytime running lights integrated into the front fascia. Yes these are not photoshops.



Source and more details : Breaking News: 2012 GT-R Leaks, More Confirmed Info on Upcoming GT-R | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Spooky!


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Beat you to it by merely a few seconds


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

A Frenchie beat you to it 

Need to see some real shots side by side with the old one, I cant decide if I like the wheels or not.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mods, please delete my duplicate thread please! 
I'll move my post to here:

Beautiful. Quite glad it's a classy dark metallic blue actually.

No details about updated hardware, such as uprated gearbox internals or improved cooling. Fingers crossed as it's the obvious opportunity for Nissan to address those issues.


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, I was posting the news on the French board... and was surprised that it was not there already

I love the new LEDs


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I like the new wheels and particularly the new rear diffuser and LED foglamp.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice!.... I like it all... me want, me want... ;-)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

big weight loss or mucho more power are the only things I'd change for


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Rumour says 530 bhp... but we can already get a lot more than that with the Cobb.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> particularly the new rear diffuser and LED foglamp.




Any ideas when it will be available in the UK - some say 2012?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> Any ideas when it will be available in the UK


Early next year, maybe as late as April, hopefully no later.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Wonder whats the chances that the nice front bumper will fit the older models, I can't imagine the underpinings have changed that much, heard the rumors we're looking at 530bhp too, think I like the wheels, Lexus IS-F style!!!


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd love to get less weight and lowered seating position


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Early next year, maybe as late as April, hopefully no later.


Apparently the UK price will be around 70K (to be confirmed) and can be delivered next March


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

It might be the angle or colour of the paint, but that bonnet bulge looks bulgier :s

I want a blue one!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> Apparently the UK price will be around 70K (to be confirmed) and can be delivered next March


I hope so, would be great for residuals on earlier cars.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Apparently the UK price will be around 70K (to be confirmed) and can be delivered next March


That would be quite a step up. What does a new Black Edition sell for now?

Will there even be a Black Edition 2011? The US has never had them...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> That would be quite a step up. What does a new Black Edition sell for now?
> 
> Will there even be a Black Edition 2011? The US has never had them...


That was according to middlehurst, apparently more detail and opening the books in around 4 weeks

£61,245 for a black


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> That was according to middlehurst, apparently more detail and opening the books in around 4 weeks
> 
> £61,245 for a black


What, so an £8,750 increase? Can't see that happening personally...

ETA, although of course sodding VAT goes up to 20% in Jan...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like the prices of the earlier ones will start tumbling once these come out, especially with all the problems we've read about on the first model


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

well, VAT will add £1500, so taking it to £63k at today's prices

I'm guessing £65k-£66k next year; only a significant power or equipment hike would justify more

I have to say that I'd have thought much more about spending this kind of money than I did £53k back in '09


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> What, so an £8,750 increase? Can't see that happening personally...
> 
> ETA, although of course sodding VAT goes up to 20% in Jan...


Mind you this was his guess but in the same conversation he explained that middlehurst are doing a limited edition run of 16 cars which are tweeked black editions OTR for 64K which includes an ECU remap, Y pipe, some carbon bits, mats and rear parking sensors available from September. 

But these re mapped cars come with a 3 year warranty and collection and delivery service.


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

If the price goes up to c£70k (which does not seem ludicrous in light of the car you get for your money, ie it is still a relative bargain vs Porsche etc) and there is not a huge difference/improvement over the current model (which also does not seem likely) then the effect on residuals will be positive (ie the last thing that will happen is that the prices of older models tumble)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Keep telling yourself that lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

jcg said:


> If the price goes up to c£70k (which does not seem ludicrous in light of the car you get for your money, ie it is still a relative bargain vs Porsche etc) and there is not a huge difference/improvement over the current model (which also does not seem likely) then the effect on residuals will be positive (ie the last thing that will happen is that the prices of older models tumble)


Yup, on a different scale, Ferrari F430 prices have firmed up since the 458 Italia came out because it is so much more expensive (and has a sizeable waiting list).

R35 residuals are strong anyway; this mid-life facelift won't harm them.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Looks like the prices of the earlier ones will start tumbling once these come out, especially with all the problems we've read about on the first model


I suppose this depends if they are for sale. I think a good chunk of GTROCers will run the MY2009 for three years or so or even more!

Not sure there are any real mechanical "problems" -other than poor OEM brake disc & pad life plus tranny/diff overheating - only the extraordinary costs of OEM servicing, restrictive usage "conditions" for the warranty and extortionate cost of spares/repairs... which'll stay exactly the same or be more expensive for the MY2011 model. :lamer:

Aftermarket traders compete against nicely inside the cost-of-OEM market gap nicely. So as far as I'm concerned, all-in-all, despite the downside, MY2009s are great cars to own and drive. & the tuning scene just gets better and better :bowdown1:

Myself, mine's as a keeper, not for sale. Might well buy summat extra, but not summat instead.... 'cept an R36. :thumbsup:

P.S. Marketing twits! Why can't they give us the colours we want - Midnight Purple and Bayside Blue?
That's a whole lot of MY2011 sales they just lost - doh! - again! Double doh! :clap:

P.P.S. UMS and Black are nice as "signature" colours (as is, imho DMG, white, red and the v. spesh Titanium)... but hell, I wanted Midnight Purple or Bayside Blue... marketing tw*ts! :wavey:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I must admit that whilst Nissan has had critisism for Tyre, Oil, Customer Service etc etc, at least they have done a Porsche and kept to the original car with some updated tweeks....for this reason the new car does look a little fresh, but the current car isnt obsolete...


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Keep telling yourself that lol


R35 has won an award on NAGTROC for residual values. Leasing companies here are offering pretty good GFV's and they don't like losing money so I think your scaremongering will fall on deaf ears! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Will there even be a Black Edition 2011? The US has never had them...


Just a guess but the Black Ed might disappear to make room for the Spec-M.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll be keeping mine.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

*More info*










HAHAHAHA!!! so who's going to be brave and get this option on the Spec M?

2012 Nissan R35 GT-R Details Continue to Leak Prior to Late 2010 Official Launch – Spec-M Details Inside | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Before anyone thinks otherwise, that is a (not very useful) photoshop.

There are going to be a wide variety of colours available for the Spec M, but bright pink is not going to be one of them!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

waltong said:


> R35 has won an award on NAGTROC for residual values. Leasing companies here are offering pretty good GFV's and they don't like losing money so I think your scaremongering will fall on deaf ears! :thumbsup:


Prices are based on supply and demand, reliability and desirability.

If more are being made then there is more of a supply
90% of the threads in the 35 section are people either complaining about tyres, HPC's or Gearboxes with prices of £18k being put upon a replacement gearbox, that alone would put me off buying one (remember most people can't afford to buy these cars despite being able to afford the finance :thumbsup.

Also, don't you think that leasing companies get a sufficent enough discount on their purchase and large enough margin on their montly rate to swallow any dip in residual? I've just bought a brand new work van for £6.5k under RRP from a leasing company, with special order items too.

I can't knock the desirability part, except by comparing it to a 997 turbo, which frankly has already taken its hit on residual yet remains a good £50k car (and comes with a badge).
But I understand your loyalty to your car, i'd expect it, but don't be so blinkered as to think its not going to fall in price if a updated model comes out


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Sakura is pink though


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry but what a load of rubbish.

If the new car is £70k and look almost identical (which it seemingly does) then of course residuals will hold up well. If it was the same price as the existing car then fair enough...but it is £10k more!

With regards to problems with the car - there are a handful but no where near as many as people are making out. On a forum like this it always appears cars have problems because that's when people generally come on here and post...no one comes on and says "I drove back from work and nothing went wrong at all".

Mine has been the best car I have ever owned and never had any problems at all.

Tyres are expensive...so? Have you seen the size of the wheels? Do you expect them to be £100?

Gearboxes that are going to break will break early on and will be replaced by Nissan - so the £18k price means nothing. Most of the broken ones have occured under heavy tuning anyway.

Finally, do you really think you can draw a comparison between an R35 and a work van? :blahblah:





MIKEGTR said:


> Prices are based on supply and demand, reliability and desirability.
> 
> If more are being made then there is more of a supply
> 90% of the threads in the 35 section are people either complaining about tyres, HPC's or Gearboxes with prices of £18k being put upon a replacement gearbox, that alone would put me off buying one (remember most people can't afford to buy these cars despite being able to afford the finance :thumbsup.
> ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Think I would buy pink seats, but then I nearly bought a bright pink Boxster once.:runaway: (Give me a break, I am a girl!)

Why oh why can't they do orange or yellow, booo!!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

buy one and wrap Toni


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Prices are based on supply and demand, reliability and desirability.
> 
> If more are being made then there is more of a supply
> 90% of the threads in the 35 section are people either complaining about tyres, HPC's or Gearboxes with prices of £18k being put upon a replacement gearbox, that alone would put me off buying one (remember most people can't afford to buy these cars despite being able to afford the finance :thumbsup.
> ...


Try getting a discount for a new R35. It's hard enough getting a set of mats thrown in! It's fantastic how the car always gets compared with the 997 turbo yet is almost half the price. Id rather lose 50% on a £60K car than 50% on a £120K car!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

ticketmaster123 said:


> Sorry but what a load of rubbish.
> 
> If the new car is £70k and look almost identical (which it seemingly does) then of course residuals will hold up well. If it was the same price as the existing car then fair enough...but it is £10k more!
> 
> ...


Oh I see how it works now - its prob why prices on 996,'s didn't fall when the more expensive 997 came out 

My comparison on the work van was identifying the discounts offered to leasing companies.

R35's were a lot of car for the money new - lets face it you would have to pay over £100k to get a car with simular performance. However, as a 2nd hand purchase it brings a whole load of others into the equation.

Yes people come to forums with a problem, but all things equal I think its probably where a lot of people do their research before commiting to a purchase - I for one would definately have reservations on buying a R35, based on what I have read on here and I like GTR's! 

I revert to my previous comment about a lot of owners not being able to afford the cars - I can afford the finance, but i couldnt afford the running costs and this my friend is what hits residuals.

Also does that mean that every gearbox WILL break early on and if it doesn't it won't break? Explin please.

Futhermore, I direct you back to my first line - prices are dependent on supply and demand, reliability and desirability, admittedly £10k above current prices probably won't hit the prices straight off, but once they become available on the 2nd hand market what do you expect to happen?

FYI, i've already seen 2nd hand GTRs for sale for £35k infact there is one on autotrader now for £37k, prices are falling and will continue to fall until they reach a level where they become the best for price (as per the BUY IT NEW price).

So in essence, I don't think my comments are 'rubbish' in fact I think they are based on fact, so take off your fake ray bans and actually consider the FACTS that i've mentioned


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

waltong said:


> Try getting a discount for a new R35. It's hard enough getting a set of mats thrown in! It's fantastic how the car always gets compared with the 997 turbo yet is almost half the price. Id rather lose 50% on a £60K car than 50% on a £120K car!


God this is hard work 

Leasing companies get discounts from MANUFACTURERS, not from the dealers.

I don't understand your comparison with the figures, although based on your reasoning:

I'd rather lose 50% on a £30k car than 50% on a £60k car:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

robsm said:


> buy one and wrap Toni


I waited for a yellow R34GTR, I will wait again...four years last time!:runaway:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> God this is hard work
> 
> Leasing companies get discounts from MANUFACTURERS, not from the dealers.
> 
> ...



Porsche new £120Kish and will lose 50% of its value at 3 years. R35 will be a similar % loss. It's not complicated. 

My leasing company is guaranteeing my cars value at 3 years. What the hell has that got to do with them getting a discount from Nissan on a new car? The loan was calculated on what the car will be worth if I choose to walk away. Any dip below the GFV is totally their loss. The R35 has had two price increases a VAT hike with another car tax due soon. When most other manufacturers are giving discounts (including Porsche) to get new cars sold. 

I'm not wearing rose tinted glasses. Just plain common sense!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

waltong said:


> My leasing company is guaranteeing my cars value at 3 years. What the hell has that got to do with them getting a discount from Nissan on a new car? The loan was calculated on what the car will be worth if I choose to walk away. Any dip below the GFV is totally their loss.


Once again - the leasing companies get discounts from the manufacturers.

Yeah they have calculated what they will give YOU for it and you have accepted that, thats fine, but rest assured even if the residual falls below that, they will still have sufficient margin within their PROFIT to swallow it.

Going back to my van example, if manufacturers are offering 33% discounts to leasing companies, then the money they are also making from the lease you can see why they take a punt at the agreed price after 3 years.

Your comparison with the 997 is based on new cars and yes I totally agree. But my arguement is based on 2n hand residuals, to which yours seems to further back up, i.e. a £120k porsche having already lost 50% residual now seems like a lot of car for the money, compared to the 2nd hand Datsun :thumbsup:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Once again - the leasing companies get discounts from the manufacturers.
> 
> Yeah they have calculated what they will give YOU for it and you have accepted that, thats fine, but rest assured even if the residual falls below that, they will still have sufficient margin within their PROFIT to swallow it.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to take the 3 year hit on a £60K car for the peace of mind the warranty and ownership experience offers. I'd not want to run any performance car outside of a full manufacturer warranty. It's a pity Porsche can only manage a 2 year warranty on their old beetle.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

waltong said:


> It's a pity Porsche can only manage a 2 year warranty on their old beetle.


Thats because they can get away with only offering such. 'Old beetles'  (Clarkson fan or just internet groupie?) have proved themselves to be the most reliable out of the supercar bunch. Unless you feel the GTR challenges that?


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

This is quite in-depth...

2012 Nissan GT-R leaked - Page 2 - Luxury4Play.com


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Shakey Finch said:


> This is quite in-depth...
> 
> 2012 Nissan GT-R leaked - Page 2 - Luxury4Play.com


good spot


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

very interesting!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

35k for a 2nd hand GTR? must be a JDM import.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Thats because they can get away with only offering such. 'Old beetles'  (Clarkson fan or just internet groupie?) have proved themselves to be the most reliable out of the supercar bunch. Unless you feel the GTR challenges that?


Too early to tell. At 24 months into ownership I know which car I'd rather be sitting in! The Japanese have a pretty good history of making reliable cars. Each to their own though. I'm not sure what your current drive is?


----------



## old_s13 (Apr 6, 2009)

*"Central to the revision is a 10mm increase in the size of the front rotors, bringing them to 390mm. This is claimed to not only improve the life of braking components but also reduce temperatures."*

larger rotors to compensate for the cracking issues.. interesting.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

waltong said:


> The Japanese have a pretty good history of making reliable cars. Each to their own though. I'm not sure what your current drive is?


The germans aren't to bad either.

I drive a lowly R33 GTR, S3 and a Rangey, both the GTR and S3 have had to have engine rebuilds, so much for reliability lol


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

old_s13 said:


> *"Central to the revision is a 10mm increase in the size of the front rotors, bringing them to 390mm. This is claimed to not only improve the life of braking components but also reduce temperatures."*
> 
> larger rotors to compensate for the cracking issues.. interesting.


Hmm, if you had a legalistic mind you might see that as recognising a design defect which should result in a contribution to the costs of repairs resulting from the flawed design.


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

1) 997 was not a face lifted 996...it was a different car. The 996 looks dated now, especially interior wise - I think.

2) Leasing companies will get very little off GTR's because the margins aren't there...unlike your work van...

3) Don't buy one and stop trolling then.

4) The running costs are inline with other cars of similar performance and it has been proved by every magazine that the GTR is a genuine alternative. It just happens the car is so "relatively" cheap to start with they appear expensive.

5) If the gearbox has problems they tend to go pop in the first 3000 miles - that is the case with all ones broken so far if I recall correctly.

6) Once second hand face lifted versions come on the market after a year they will prob be £55k down from £70k...how will that make the price of non facelifts fall? Again, it is a very minor facelift and no doubt some prefer the looks of the original anyway (I for one do).

7) As for second hand prices now...£35k? Good one. Maybe for a Jap Import press Demo car - but that means nothing. It has been abused everyday. The cheapest on PistonHeads is £43k today and all others around that price have sold.

ps I don't wear sunglasses. 



MIKEGTR said:


> Oh I see how it works now - its prob why prices on 996,'s didn't fall when the more expensive 997 came out
> 
> My comparison on the work van was identifying the discounts offered to leasing companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Shakey Finch said:


> This is quite in-depth...
> 
> 2012 Nissan GT-R leaked - Page 2 - Luxury4Play.com


The original article comes from NAGTROC

**Introducing the DBA-R35** - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

Very informative as the number of modifications is very impressive. It's a lot more than a facelift !


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

From reading that link....

Seems like "snow" mode replaced with a "fuel save" mode and if you hold the switch down it puts it into 2WD mode.

Also no heated seat

I do love that blue though!:clap:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

ticketmaster123 said:


> 1) 997 was not a face lifted 996...it was a different car. The 996 looks dated now, especially interior wise - I think.
> *I was using it as an example, perhaps a wrong comparison. My point is supply and demand, if their is more out there then that increases the supply and lowers the demand*
> 
> 2) Leasing companies will get very little off GTR's because the margins aren't there...unlike your work van...
> ...


I'm not slatting the car, I love the car, but i'm realistic in its second hand appraisal. R34 owners were all saying the same 5 years ago.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> From reading that link....
> 
> Seems like "snow" mode replaced with a "fuel save" mode and if you hold the switch down it puts it into 2WD mode.
> 
> ...


"seat heating is said to have been improved where available"

There is seat heating, I guess depends on the seats as there is options now.

Fuggles
Is there any news on similar UK announcement? how have the Americans beaten us to it??


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> From reading that link....
> 
> Seems like "snow" mode replaced with a "fuel save" mode and if you hold the switch down it puts it into 2WD mode.
> 
> ...


You read it a bit too quickly...

_"All versions of the standard GT-R get improvements in seating options. The Pure version and Black Edition get seat redesigns, which are said to offer more comfort, stability, and better absorb vibration all at the same time. Pure Edition customers will have the option to get the RECARO seats from the SpecV, for what is said to be an affordable cost… but regardless of the version you pick, *seat heating is said to have been improved where available*." _

















Also, if the picture below is any tale, it seems that the driver and passenger seats will have slightly different designs.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL yea...

Was trying to speed read it all and took improved seat heating to no seat heating at all!:lamer:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

robsm said:


> Fuggles
> Is there any news on similar UK announcement? how have the Americans beaten us to it??


The US info got out, and the cars were sold in the US prior to the UK back in 2008.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

more

2012 Nissan R35 GT-R Details Continue to Leak Prior to Late 2010 Official Launch – Spec-M Details Inside | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com

what is the S-Tec GT-R (ST1) ???


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> what is the S-Tec GT-R (ST1) ???


this

2012 Nissan R35 GT-R Details Continue to Leak Prior to Late 2010 Official Launch - Spec-M Details Inside - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Zed Ed said:


> more
> 
> 2012 Nissan R35 GT-R Details Continue to Leak Prior to Late 2010 Official Launch – Spec-M Details Inside | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com
> 
> what is the S-Tec GT-R (ST1) ???



Super Taikyu race car.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> That was according to middlehurst, apparently more detail and opening the books in around 4 weeks
> 
> £61,245 for a black


Another HPC source told me a 7% increase is whats expected for the base 2011 model

So 64k ish but I'm not sure if that includes the extra VAT in january if not it would be 66k.

Also not sure what to do, buy one 6 month old low miler now, change the exhaust, Y pipe and remap to 580ish for around 60K or order one of these new versions for March 2011. It'll be closer to the level of tune I want, come with a warranty and i really like the blue - my last 3 cars have been blue, decisions decisions


----------



## Bing (Aug 26, 2010)

Whatever the case, it apparently has 10% better downforce than the normal car. Under 7:00 Nurburgring time here we come!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Bing said:


> Whatever the case, it apparently has 10% better downforce than the normal car. Under 7:00 Nurburgring time here we come!


More downforce can mean lower high end speeds so not necessarily better Ring times per se.

I'd only consider swapping my 2009 for a 2011 if they'd sorted out tranny temp issues.

That is the only thing that needs really addressing (yes, brake discs arent great, but aftermarket ones are cheaper, better, and dont screw your warranty) and is the biggest failing of the GTR.

Since Nissan seem oblivious to the most obvious issue with 09 and 10 cars, I'll be keeping what I've got..


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> More downforce can mean lower high end speeds so not necessarily better Ring times per se.
> 
> I'd only consider swapping my 2009 for a 2011 if they'd sorted out tranny temp issues.
> 
> ...


I concur 100% :thumbsup:

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> More downforce can mean lower high end speeds so not necessarily better Ring times per se.
> 
> I'd only consider swapping my 2009 for a 2011 if they'd sorted out tranny temp issues.
> 
> ...


Well we won't know until someone thrashes the new model on track.
They might have made some changes that keep the 'box cooler other than the undertray, which I do not expect to have a major effect.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> More downforce can mean lower high end speeds so not necessarily better Ring times per se.
> 
> I'd only consider swapping my 2009 for a 2011 if they'd sorted out tranny temp issues.
> 
> ...


Completely agree and I am guessing that it is another example of Nissan realising that they can make more money due to the overall popularity....one funny point that I saw in another blog was that a guy wanted to hack their system so he could let his kid watch a DVD whilst he drives!!!! I guess he is going to be the only customer for the SPEC-M....or should buy an Espace


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

That was me, whilst im sure my daughter would love the pink seats I think ill give it a miss.... And i have no intention of ever buying a Renault Espace!


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

It would be LC and transmission improvements that were proven before I'd upgrade. As these appear to be available aftermarket, it's probably not worht the cost of change. Although I do like the idea of metallic black, especially if it's much better quality than the Kuro black.........


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Summary of changes to the 2011 GTR base version upwards (feel free to add something I may have missed)

*Cosmetic*
1.	Daytime running lights
2.	New shape canards
3.	Restyled front bumper
4.	Restyled rear diffuser
5.	New Blue and Black colours
6.	New shape lighter Rays wheels
7.	Blue trip computer display instead of red.
8.	Real carbon fibre trim panel to the HVAC switchgear location and changed the knobs used.
9.	Tweaks to the appearance of the GT-R logo on the steering wheel,
10.	Improved paint quality
11.	Improved door quality
12.	Softer seatbelt material with adjustments to tension and intensity, 
13.	New texture for the metal trim on the air conditioning vents as well as steering wheel paddles.
14.	Seat redesigns for better comfort and shock absorption

*Handling*
15.	Improved down force by 10%
16.	Front of the car reinforced with carbon and aluminium to improve body stiffness
17.	Strengthened dashboard to again improve stability
18.	Revised suspension layout, not only seeing new spring rates and dampers, but also revised geometry and construction
19. The front brakes improvements – rotors increased by 10mm to 390mm *“Interestingly, these improvements are in line with what many in the aftermarket have sought to accomplish, as Nissan is claiming to have improved both pad and rotor life.”*
20.	Tweaked ABS VDC and wheel geometry
21.	Ability to switch to rear wheel drive only
22.	new tyres options

*Performance*
23.	Over 500bhp and increased torque not sure exactly what tho.
24.	Fuel save map instead of snow mode
25.	New launch control holding at 4000 revs
26.	Transmission cooling improved – little detail on what tho
27.	larger diameter intake piping, which they claim reduces drag on air being brought into the engine.
28.	Zero to sixty times have improved they say
29. 10kg weight loss


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> 7.	Blue trip computer instead of red.
> 
> 21.	Ability to switch to rear wheel drive only
> 
> ...


7) Is the blue refering to the colour it lights up?

21) What do you all think the advantage of swtiching to RWD is - i think it says it can only be done for a limited period of time?

24) Not sure about which I would prefer? 

25) Will this be advertised as a LC though - and not just a method to get the car out if it's stuck in mud/snow?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> 7) Is the blue refering to the colour it lights up?
> 
> 21) What do you all think the advantage of swtiching to RWD is - i think it says it can only be done for a limited period of time?
> 
> ...


yes blue display

Yes they are short on detail but sounds like there will be some caviats about RWD use

LC your guess is as good as mine but from what they say it looks more like an official LC at 4000 revs


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You left out 10kg weight loss, most of which must be from unsprung rotational mass as each corner of the new brake/tyre assembly is supposed to be 3kg each lighter?

So that means the reinforcements have added 2kg static weight then.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmmmm...so the people who ordered early and the JDM etc had LC but I guess it was not _really_ advertised as that.

Then the _middle_ cars till present....had a reduced rpm to 2,500 and still not advertised at LC

This new model will have a 4000rpm limit and _possibly _be advertised as LC.

If Nissan do advertise it as LC then the warrenty will/should back it up. Retro fit for the past cars?...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> You left out 10kg weight loss, most of which must be from unsprung rotational mass as each corner of the new brake/tyre assembly is supposed to be 3kg each lighter?
> 
> So that means the reinforcements have added 2kg static weight then.


Thanks i did remember the weight loss but couldnt find the exact figure

Was there also talk of increased exhaust note and performance due to a more free flowing Y pipe? I remember reading something but couldnt find it


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> Hmmmm...so the people who ordered early and the JDM etc had LC but I guess it was not _really_ advertised as that.
> 
> Then the _middle_ cars till present....had a reduced rpm to 2,500 and still not advertised at LC
> 
> ...


We can thank our friends at Porsche for this. Their PDK cars have a very effective and advertised LC, so Nissan have to match that in order for the GT-R to stand a chance against them.

LOL at any suggestion the original "LC" was for getting free in mud and snow! Anybody who has tried it will know it would be disastrous if you tried that whilst stuck in slippery conditions.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Is this the 2012 or 2011? It says 2012 elsewhere.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Is this the 2012 or 2011? It says 2012 elsewhere.


That's the Yanks getting ahead of themselves (as per usual ). It is a 2011 model coming out early next year. 

However in the US, they will call it the 2012 model year, even though they will also get it early next year...


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

$64k question, in order for LC4 to get close to the Porsche, has the transmission be reinforced/altered? If not then it should be retrofittable to the current cars. Shouldn't it?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

NO LAMBO DOORS. Lol


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> NO LAMBO DOORS. Lol


Well they have some leave something for the R36!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

SpeedBear said:


> $64k question, in order for LC4 to get close to the Porsche, has the transmission be reinforced/altered? If not then it should be retrofittable to the current cars. Shouldn't it?


yes I'm interested in this

we may have to wait until the first my11/12 gearbox dissection

can't believe they'd provide this feature without mods, against the backdrop of the US compromise.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

10% increase downforce ! Thats a pretty bold statement from Nissan considering the the changes that have been listed on this thread .


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

stealth said:


> 10% increase downforce ! Thats a pretty bold statement from Nissan considering the the changes that have been listed on this thread .


I thought that was for the front end only? And if, say, the car was only producing 30kg of downforce before, that's only adding 3kg with the new front bumper with the extra canards etc. Not unfeasible.

The GT-R is not a high downforce car anyway, far more biased to low drag as far as I can tell. Still very stable at an indicated 206mph though...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hopefully 520 will mean 600.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Hopefully 520 will mean 600.


If it's the same differential between claimed and actual as the 2009 cars, it could be 550-odd...

My guess is they will do whatever is necessary to match a 997.2 TT PDK...


----------



## fhonejacker17 (Aug 22, 2008)

look the same as the old cars..?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

more

2012 Nissan GT-R Leaks: Part II More Confirmed Details | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

A couple of updates 15 + 16 - 

Also looking forwad to finding out how much bhp and torque this new version will produce that will be a clincher for me. 

Summary of changes to the 2011 GTR base version upwards (feel free to add something I may have missed)

Cosmetic
1. Daytime running lights
2. New shape canards
3. Restyled front bumper
4. Restyled rear diffuser
5. New Blue and Black colours
6. New shape lighter Rays wheels
7. Blue trip computer display instead of red.
8. Real carbon fibre trim panel to the HVAC switchgear location and changed the knobs used.
9. Tweaks to the appearance of the GT-R logo on the steering wheel,
10. Improved paint quality
11. Improved door quality
12. Softer seatbelt material with adjustments to tension and intensity, 
13. New texture for the metal trim on the air conditioning vents as well as steering wheel paddles.
14. Seat redesigns for better comfort and shock absorption
15. Improved build quality and pannel fit
16. LED rear fog light under the rear diffuser

Handling
15. Improved down force by 10%
16. Front of the car reinforced with carbon and aluminium to improve body stiffness
17. Strengthened dashboard to again improve stability
18. Revised suspension layout, not only seeing new spring rates and dampers, but also revised geometry and construction
19. The front brakes improvements – rotors increased by 10mm to 390mm “Interestingly, these improvements are in line with what many in the aftermarket have sought to accomplish, as Nissan is claiming to have improved both pad and rotor life.”
20. Tweaked ABS VDC and wheel geometry
21. Ability to switch to rear wheel drive only
22. new tyres options

Performance
23. Over 500bhp and increased torque not sure exactly what tho.
24. Fuel save map instead of snow mode
25. New launch control holding at 4000 revs
26. Transmission cooling improved – little detail on what tho
27. larger diameter intake piping, which they claim reduces drag on air being brought into the engine.
28. Zero to sixty times have improved they say
29. 10kg weight loss


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Update: Nissan M-Spec named Nissan GT-R Egoist in Japan. GT-R MY 2012 will have around 530-540ps.

More Power In Store for 2012, Spec-M Named for Japan Market: The Nissan GT-R EGOIST | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

Those are some big numbers its putting down


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Improved paint, door, build quality & panel fit! What a load of tosh!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

waltong said:


> Improved paint, door, build quality & panel fit! What a load of tosh!


Why? You have seen the list of the 26 other improvements too, right?


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

I think those improvements seem really nice. 

Even that none of those are something i cant live without.

Better paint, blue colour, better LC are welcome. The best being improved tranny cooling if it really works that is.

I suspect many of those other improvements are quite hard to recognize.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Why? You have seen the list of the 26 other improvements too, right?


Because I'm wondering what has suddenly happened at the Japanese plant that will suddenly improve the paint and make the panels fit better? I'm not sure there has been any sudden leap in mass car production technology! I'm all for the fixes and improvements but some of that stuff on the list is just manufacturer nonsense!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

waltong said:


> Because I'm wondering what has suddenly happened at the Japanese plant that will suddenly improve the paint and make the panels fit better? I'm not sure there has been any sudden leap in mass car production technology! I'm all for the fixes and improvements but some of that stuff on the list is just manufacturer nonsense!


I haven't personally seen any problems with my car re those issues, but the GT-R is a low volume largely hand built car that might well have benefitted from refined production processes.

Japanese companies pride themselves on constantly reviewing and improving production quality.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I haven't personally seen any problems with my car re those issues, but the GT-R is a low volume largely hand built car that might well have benefitted from refined production processes.
> 
> Japanese companies pride themselves on constantly reviewing and improving production quality.


David. I'm all in favour of that. The technical improvements will start form a model year and makes sense. What would wind me up if I had a pre facelift model on order would be the fact that from a specific date & time in the future Nissan will improve the build quality! Hey, why not do that now! It seems a really odd thing to advertise as a selling point for 2012!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

waltong said:


> David. I'm all in favour of that. The technical improvements will start form a model year and makes sense. What would wind me up if I had a pre facelift model on order would be the fact that from a specific date & time in the future Nissan will improve the build quality! Hey, why not do that now! It seems a really odd thing to advertise as a selling point for 2012!


I largely agree, but look at what Porsche do to their clients, my mate bought a £110k Turbo and suddenly there is a Turbo S......he also go the pre-facelift model as Porsche dealers hide behind the manuf by stating they are uncertain about new models or changes, despite the rest of the world knowing this through leaks....

I personally think that the changes that Nissan have made are worthwhile for those new customers, but they have not gone too far to alienate the existing base.....so for this reason I cannot agree with your point....sorry


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

A significant power hike does sound tasty though..... if it materialises.

Ditto; proper LC

Not enough to justify an eye-watering cost to change , though.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> A significant power hike does sound tasty though..... if it materialises.
> 
> Ditto; proper LC
> 
> Not enough to justify an eye-watering cost to change , though.


Be interesting if it's advertised as LC as well and not a method to get out of mud/snow:runaway:

Can they give full LC and fully support it if the car breaks because of using it too much etc though - would this mean sigificant change to the transmission? No chance of an update for the previous cars to allow them to use the LC ....

Also would it be worth to spend the extra cash on getting a updated model or maybe just tuning your current car....


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Spoke to Westover today. they are taking orders in Oct for Mar delivery of 2011 MY. I'm going to change my 09 model as it seems to address quite a few of the small issues. I'll simply transfer the full exhaust and intake system to the new one.

Blue me thinks


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

jackg said:


> Spoke to Westover today. they are taking orders in Oct for Mar delivery of 2011 MY. I'm going to change my 09 model as it seems to address quite a few of the small issues. I'll simply transfer the full exhaust and intake system to the new one.
> 
> Blue me thinks


Any idea of price including 20% VAT?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am very tempted by the revised version as long as it sorts the cooling issues...if it has been on a diet then it should be an even more impressive.

Look forward to the official information being released by Nissan.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

From my own track day experiences there is little chance of some extra NACA ducts keeping tranny temps down. Even with an additional tranny cooler, guys in the US are only seeing a 5-10 deg c reduction over extended laps.

The weight loss for this model again can be easily found by just removing the oem y-pipe.

For me there is very little to tempt me into swapping my 2009 model, especially given the price hike.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> From my own track day experiences there is little chance of some extra NACA ducts keeping tranny temps down. Even with an additional tranny cooler, guys in the US are only seeing a 5-10 deg c reduction over extended laps.
> 
> The weight loss for this model again can be easily found by just removing the oem y-pipe.
> 
> For me there is very little to tempt me into swapping my 2009 model, especially given the price hike.


Good point Charlie...for me I have non standard wheels on so would not change for the new wheels...the sat nav on my car is perfect...and the car is barely run in with 6900 miles...perhaps my money would be better spent doing some mods to my existing car such as exhaust etc


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> Good point Charlie...for me I have non standard wheels on so would not change for the new wheels...the sat nav on my car is perfect...and the car is barely run in with 6900 miles...perhaps my money would be better spent doing some mods to my existing car such as exhaust etc


That would be my advice especially as your car is newer than mine and has satnav too.

Personally I'm not liking the cosmetic changes at all (each to their own of course) which again adds to my desire to keep what I've got.

With the GTC zorst, and now all round CF lip, valances and rear apron, my GTR is where I want it to be.

My last addition is possibly going to be some cheeky angel eyes LED halo rings in the headlights once I've sourced some spares to have a fiddle with.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> That would be my advice especially as your car is newer than mine and has satnav too.
> 
> Personally I'm not liking the cosmetic changes at all (each to their own of course) which again adds to my desire to keep what I've got.
> 
> ...


Please can you post up pics of the carbon - would love to see how it looks.

I have flirted with getting rid of mine but I just don't think there is anything that will be as fun or as fast to replace it with


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> My last addition is possibly going to be some cheeky angel eyes LED halo rings in the headlights once I've sourced some spares to have a fiddle with.


:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> Please can you post up pics of the carbon - would love to see how it looks.
> 
> I have flirted with getting rid of mine but I just don't think there is anything that will be as fun or as fast to replace it with


Will do when I get the chance this week, although CF doesnt photo well.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Will do when I get the chance this week, although CF doesnt photo well.


Thank you kindly!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

taking pics of CF its better to turn up the sharpening in the camera or via photoshop

it then looks clear


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

more detals here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141945-my2011-nurgburgring.html#post1345219


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Henry 145 said:


> I am very tempted by the revised version as long as it sorts the cooling issues...if it has been on a diet then it should be an even more impressive.
> 
> Look forward to the official information being released by Nissan.


The cooling issues aren't something easy to sort. On the street, most guys will never have an issue. On the track, if you drive hard you are going to get the oil, and the trans hot. From what I see of Nissan, its unlikely they are going to make changes on either of those fronts, as the car is fine on the street.

They put the car on a slight diet, but you aren't going to be seeing any 3500 lbs R35's from Nissan - ever. Wheels/tires/seats/exhaust/carbon brakes/rear seat delete on the SpecV about doubles the cost of the car and loses about 130 lbs.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Unless its got 550 bhp and full LC then its not worth changing, unless you have a fetish for blue that is!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> Unless its got 550 bhp and full LC then its not worth changing, unless you have a fetish for blue that is!



If they increase the "offical" power figure from 485 to 550 - how do you think they would get that extra 65 bhp? re-mapping...up the boost? They would still need to leave some _gap_ before the parts are at their limits?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Unless its got 550 bhp and full LC then its not worth changing, unless you have a fetish for blue that is!


Chances are it will!

The "485" version dynoed at 506hp, so the "530hp" version could easily dyno at 550. And from all the blurb so far, LC4 is indeed, finally, officially labelled a Launch Control, and a very effective one.

It's all about matching (at least) the 997.2 TT PDK which is a totally different car from the one Nissan first benchmarked when developing the CBA R35.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Chances are it will!
> 
> The "485" version dynoed at 506hp, so the "530hp" version could easily dyno at 550. And from all the blurb so far, LC4 is indeed, finally, officially labelled a Launch Control, and a very effective one.
> 
> It's all about matching (at least) the 997.2 TT PDK which is a totally different car from the one Nissan first benchmarked when developing the CBA R35.


How would they get the extra power from the offical 485 to 530 you reckon?

Also I guess if they are selling it as LC, then they will have to support it?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> How would they get the extra power from the offical 485 to 530 you reckon?
> 
> Also I guess if they are selling it as LC, then they will have to support it?


Hopefully by fitting slightly larger turbos like the ones from the current SpecV.
And yes, if they specifically mention LC, it should be warrantied, although maybe they'll take Ferrari's stance on their own LC and only warranty it for a small number of uses. Hope not.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Presumbly for LC there has been some re-engineering? Could they sidestep the mechanical stress with a software fix?

Some interesting issues given the US move and LC2 softening.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

ring presentation with mister GTR on 3rd and 4th october gentlemen

i had the opportunity but not the time  

Nissan is going all in on the marketing side for us to buy the new baby


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

just found this looks a few shots of th '11 model and the spec-v Nissan News :: Pistonspy Nurburgring and Motorsport Photography and News


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

zeyd said:


> ring presentation with mister GTR on 3rd and 4th october gentlemen


Full details here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members-discussion-forum.html


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just spoke to MH about my upcoming service and buying a new Micra for my parents. they still don't have pricing for the 2011 model, but I was told that the concierge service would be discontinued for those buying from October due to the current cost to Nissan.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

AndyE14 said:


> I just spoke to MH about my upcoming service and buying a new Micra for my parents.


what, buy a 2011 and throw in a micra:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

From those pictures at the ring, ok the SpecV may be faster, but it doesn't half look ugly compared to the original.

Do those vents on the reat bumper aid anything? They just look as though they had nothing else to change but had to do something, so added some Aston Martin style fin vent things, very bad.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Also no talk for a while of Race Academy? When was that stopped - the last people to go?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

According to the Nissan UK web site all details (new bhp etc) will be revealed on the 18th of October.

And you can pre-order from the 4th of October.


----------



## Oceanpie (Sep 22, 2010)

Heard from a source high up in Nissan UK that the price is going to be nearly £70,000 for the 2011 edition.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What a load of old shit! :smokin:


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

I would be pleased to give up my concierge rights for a sensible service schedule (say every year or 6k miles, albeit this still sounds ludicrously frequent better than every 6 months (or 2k miles in my case)?) and properly priced engine and transmission oils. Someone said the pick up arrangements are costing many £100s of pounds so you would have thought a sensible compromise could be reached. Perhaps GTROC could put this to Nissan


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

My little story,

Last weekend I had the honor (?) to visit shortly the GT-R test facility @ the Nordschleife. Of course I wasn't allowed to take pictures. 
It helped of course showing up with my GT-R, the crew was interested in the mods ;-) 

Now on topic; First I thought, the cars (6) lined up were test models, but only 2 of them were equipped with gear and stickers you expect to see on mules (cfr spy pics). On of the marketing guys said this week journalist all over the world are invited to test the new 2011 model, I presume that's why the other 4 cars are shining that much.

What can I tell: No exact figures, but the car is again much faster, horsepower will be easy comparable with the new porsche turbo, but they appeared to highlight more the fact that they reduced CX values.

The new Blue looks imho not so WAW , I expected more as blue is a nice colour. White and the new black is awsome.

But the rear diffuser is really the best.

So now I am everyday searching news / car sites to finally get the real info, as all Japanese engineers were friendly but keeping quite about specs.

Oh as I have a SSP Transmission cooler installed , they came and look at it, but stated it wasn't needed :S euhm ?? come again?? No they say to lower temperature it is better cooling the differential, this is causing the extra heat..
so Think with me .. they likely improved the cooling by reviewing the diff?

After this week I will know how the new car will drive compared to my 2009.

Will keep you posted on news


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You lucky guy! I swung by their rented test residence both times I've been to the Ring recently (including last week) but it was thoroughly empty.

Hope I disagree when I see the blue, as it is currently what I want to order.
Would love metallic black, but any black is such a pain to keep clean...

Hope those of us seeing it earlier will not have to wait until the 18th to find out the stats!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

nas3damus said:


> My little story,
> 
> Last weekend I had the honor (?) to visit shortly the GT-R test facility @ the Nordschleife. Of course I wasn't allowed to take pictures.
> It helped of course showing up with my GT-R, the crew was interested in the mods ;-)
> ...


Horsepower comparable to the turbo or turbo S?

I assume you mean the turbo at 500.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

nas3damus said:


> Oh as I have a SSP Transmission cooler installed , they came and look at it, but stated it wasn't needed :S euhm ?? come again?? No they say to lower temperature it is better cooling the differential, this is causing the extra heat..
> so Think with me .. they likely improved the cooling by reviewing the diff?:


The Super Taikyu car only cools the diff. Its interesting. I know a few people have tried cooling just the diff, but I never really saw any hardcore data on it. 

I asked some Nismo guys about it, everyone pretended like I was talking English.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

tyndago said:


> I asked some Nismo guys about it, everyone pretended like I was talking English.


:chuckle:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> :chuckle:


:bowdown1: Quality


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't know why Nissan are in denial about the gearbox temps. Can't they see their own telemetry after just one lap of the Nordschleife?

Mine went to 132c after just one lap and I bet I don't drive it as hard as Suzuki-san!

It doesn't even really matter whether the source is the diff or not. The diff doesn't cost £15k to replace or have its own section in the warranty book for multiple replacements.

It is quite clearly the weak point of the standard car and one of the reasons I'm keen to try a 2011 model, because whether they advertise it or not, SURELY they must have done something to increase longevity? Please?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

tyndago said:


> The Super Taikyu car only cools the diff. Its interesting. I know a few people have tried cooling just the diff, but I never really saw any hardcore data on it.
> 
> I asked some Nismo guys about it, everyone pretended like I was talking English.


Google Translate










In addition, the tuning is done with a focus on the main drive system of the cooling surface. Enjinoirukura(engine oil cooler) but still used in a normal position to the right of the front bumper is equipped with a new Furontodefuoirukura (front diff cooler). In the photo is ugly, that behind the Furontodefuoirukura was also wearing a small Pawasuteoirukura(power steering cooler). The rear side is attached Riyadefuoirukura(rear diff cooler), which is structured to focus more directly on core cooling air duct further. Misshonoirukura(Mission oil cooler) way is not installed. If you like a cool Riyadefuoiru (rear diff cooler) OK.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

"Enjinoirukura(engine oil cooler)" Classic! :clap:

Do all Japanese words work like that? If only...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> "Enjinoirukura(engine oil cooler)" Classic! :clap:
> 
> Do all Japanese words work like that? If only...


Yes, most car stuff. The last 12 years or so, dealing with the Nissan Skyline, hanging out with Japanese people. And honestly the last 21 years or so, exporting American cars to Japan. Listening, paying attention.

Car parts mostly are english words translated. Once you get all the R's and L's B's and V's.

Camshafto. I can talk broken english/japanese car talk. Sound them out, think about it for a second, it makes sense.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> You lucky guy! I swung by their rented test residence both times I've been to the Ring recently (including last week) but it was thoroughly empty.
> 
> Hope I disagree when I see the blue, as it is currently what I want to order.
> Would love metallic black, but any black is such a pain to keep clean...
> ...


David, does that mean you're going to the Nurburgring this weekend?


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

On this Friday we arrived at the Ring to see some uncovered cars driving around. There was a white one, not current V spec, with CCB and 4 tailpipes with 10 spoke wheels. 

Sorry but the bloody iPhone was dead and didnt have a camera handy.

A Japanese chap, or I assume so, was driving the car heading away from the track.

As soon as he saw me looking very close, he moved off in a hurry.

I hope I didn't upset him!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Varsity said:


> On this Friday we arrived at the Ring to see some uncovered cars driving around. There was a white one, not current V spec, with CCB and 4 tailpipes with 10 spoke wheels.
> 
> Sorry but the bloody iPhone was dead and didnt have a camera handy.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance, what's CCB? Carbon ceramics?


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what's CCB? Carbon ceramics?


Thats the one.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Going up to see my dealer shortly with view to current car and putting deposit down for the new one subject to it having better cooling


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Henry 145 said:


> Going up to see my dealer shortly with view to current car and putting deposit down for the new one subject to it having better cooling


Get yourself a transcooler and don´t waste money on a new GTR:wavey:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Get yourself a transcooler and don´t waste money on a new GTR:wavey:


Good point...however want a few months away from fast cars...have become bored with cars and lost my mojo...need to get to a situation where I really, really, really want a car again...haven't driven the GTR for two weeks...hoping the new one will get my mojo back!


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Get yourself a transcooler and don´t waste money on a new GTR:wavey:


I don't know Alex, I did mount the SSP trans cooler ..
In my eyes you are an expert, however I feel they made enough upgrades (compared to a early 2009 model) to make the upgrade.

makes me thinking, I still have to visit your place ;-)


grts


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Getting really excited about this new car...should be epic...launch control should be savage!


----------

